# Ghazaros (Lazarus) Saryan (1920 - 1998)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

An Armenian Soviet composer.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

